# aw selling chassis parts



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

i know somebody was talking about this earlier that autoworld has there parts packaged for the t-jets, 4 gears, and the xtractions in little plastic bags. i went in there today to see what they had for the first time and holy crap batman there shipping on one bag 6 sets of top fuel tires and they wanted 9.95 for shipping, the tires were only 4 and some change. i even called and left messages at the store, internet sales and amys personal desk. nobody called or answered my email. no surprise. i only live 70 miles from autoworld and the darn shipping is 9.95 for a little bag of tires that is so out of touch, anyone care to correct me if they have bought from the web site and gotten different prices for shipping as in a lower price. thanks for listening. hey al do you have any info on this?

thanks all,
Richard
wheelz63


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

I contacted AW for parts inquiry, no reply.
I'll probably wait for a reliable vendor like Bud or Lucky Bob to carry the parts.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

Dyno Dom said:


> I contacted AW for parts inquiry, no reply.
> I'll probably wait for a reliable vendor like Bud or Lucky Bob to carry the parts.


i even was told bud is out of business at his hobby shop he had now he is selling out of his home, how true that is i dont know. i am a vendor also but cannot seem to get an answer from autoworld either right now. its kinda funny they put up parts at the same time i was told about buds. gotta kinda wonder whats going on.

Richard 
wheelz63


----------



## aurora1 (Oct 6, 2008)

I was in Hobby Lobby yesterday and they have a shelf tag up for tune up kits and parts. Nothing on the shelf yet but maybe they are carrying them, and at 40% off.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Rich, thanks for info on Bud's HO.
I know he scaled back on his larger Hobby shop by
dropping the Tomy & 1/24 layouts. His later shop was to
only have the Carrera track. I hope to see him at the LI
show on 4/22.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

*parts*



Dyno Dom said:


> I contacted AW for parts inquiry, no reply.
> I'll probably wait for a reliable vendor like Bud or Lucky Bob to carry the parts.


here is autoworlds responce to the prices on shipping of the small bags of parts or anything in the autoworld store for that matter.

Hi Richard,



Our shipping charges are based on the dollar amount of the order.



0- 25.00 $9.97

25.01 – 50.00 $12.97

50.01 – 100.00 $14.97

101.00 – 199.99 $16.97

Over 200.00 free

kinda rediculous if you ask me but i did get the question answered.

thanks guys
Wheelz63


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

There is a seller on eBay UK who also bases his shipping cost on the value of the item. Although sometimes the prices on Microscalextric cars is good, when I figure in the shipping, it's no bargain at all.

It seems a baseless way to apply shipping charges (except the over $200 part). You would like to deal with someone who bases their shipping costs on the actual cost of preparing and mailing an item.

Joe


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Our Local Hobby Lobby had the tune -up Kits for Tjets and X tractiuon cars last week. I bought 1 for $5.29 with 40%off coupon. Regular price is $8.99. 
Still not that great of value frankly 4 springs 4 pickup shoes- 4 tires and 4 Motor brushes. But hey if ya need parts and the only outlet saves time and money i guess. I guess I should have bought the x traction kit and get extra springs since I loose a lot of them suckers.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

*parts*

well as most of you know i sell on ebay and hobbytalk at times but i just cannot get over there price structure on the tiny bags of parts for 9 bucks shipping, i try to keep my shipping on ebay for chassis be it 1 or 10 chassis i charge 1.99 my prices are at the high end for the chassis but i check all chassis before they go out and basically guarentee the customer there will be no problems when the chasis arrive in there mail box. but at the same time i cannot forget about ebay fees eating into my profit this is why my prices are at the top end but customer service in most cases always prevails, and that is how i roll on there. maybe they will figure it out soon that the shipping is way to high that is why there not selling too many bags of parts. lol 

Richard


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

wheelz63 said:


> maybe they will figure it out soon that the shipping is way to high that is why there not selling too many bags of parts. lol
> 
> Richard


 It's not just the shipping. The parts themselves are no bargain as they are not sold at bulk prices, rather they are sold at the single piece price times six.

Granted, to get a bulk price you'd have to agree to buy a couple hundred, but some of those items must cost pennies (or fractions of a penny) to make.

Joe


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

Grandcheapskate said:


> It's not just the shipping. The parts themselves are no bargain as they are not sold at bulk prices, rather they are sold at the single piece price times six.
> 
> Granted, to get a bulk price you'd have to agree to buy a couple hundred, but some of those items must cost pennies (or fractions of a penny) to make.
> 
> Joe


i agree totally, just outragious with the priceing.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Has anyone inquired or placed an order for the AW bagged parts??


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

uh... pass.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Unless you have a choice about the method of delivery or it is based on something like weight or size then shipping costs are simply part of the product cost. Giving you a break, or whacking you, on so called "shipping" is just another part of the overall marketing formula, really no different than two-fers, buy-one-get-one, and ending all prices with "99." No matter how it's dressed up, it's always about finding ways to separate you from your money. All you can do is "do the math" and make an informed decision.


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

Dyno Dom said:


> Has anyone inquired or placed an order for the AW bagged parts??


A few weeks ago they were running a special of a 6 pack grab bag of Tjet bodies for something like 7.99 a pack. I ordered 2 of those and added on some parts so that my order was large enough to justify the shipping cost. I probably wouldn't have ordered the parts alone if it weren't for the body special. If you bundle several parts on a single order you can kind of offset their shipping charges.

The order arrived complete and in a timely fashion.

In the past I have generally bought parts at slot car shows, but I have only been to 1 in the past couple of years.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

tasman said:


> A few weeks ago they were running a special of a 6 pack grab bag of Tjet bodies for something like 7.99 a pack. I ordered 2 of those and added on some parts so that my order was large enough to justify the shipping cost. I probably wouldn't have ordered the parts alone if it weren't for the body special. If you bundle several parts on a single order you can kind of offset their shipping charges.
> 
> The order arrived complete and in a timely fashion.
> 
> In the past I have generally bought parts at slot car shows, but I have only been to 1 in the past couple of years.


AW does NOT want u to buy from them...dirrectly....
that is why they charge so much..
they WANT u 2 buy from their dealer/distributers instead....
which is their MAIN-INCOME $$$....

3-ish years ago, u had 2 buy $150,000.00 of THEIR products 
(@ wholesale prices...) 
MINIMUM, ....
2 become a DIRRECT-DEALER of their products....

AND had 2 maintain that; $150,000.00 MINIMUM of THEIR products per year.
OR u would be emmediately dropped/booted from their dealer program....

this also accounts 4 "Sales-Wars" @ online dealers as well :thumbsup:

SO............... :freak: 
this is just a friendly; FYI :wave:

Bubba 123

Bubba's Slot Car Emporium 
(just a hobby 4 me now... BUT a "NEAT" name :thumbsup: ) ROFLMAO!!!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

$150,000.00 Must buy PER YEAR????

are you sure your numbers are correct???? That sounds outrageously high.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

sethndaddy said:


> $150,000.00 Must buy PER YEAR????
> 
> are you sure your numbers are correct???? That sounds outrageously high.


thought about it...
it "May" have been; $125,000.00...4-ish years ago...
& yes, i was inquiring about being a dealer w/ my company @ that time...

my mind does forget things now-a-days :freak:

either way... 2 much $$$ 4 ONE basket ....
there r only about a dozen or less distributers in the US....
and they r ALL scrambling 2 move that much AW products in this economy....

if anyone out there has more accurate current info...
i stand corrected///////:wave:


Bubba 123 :wave:


----------

